# Puppy Mill Awareness Day 2009



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

FYI ...... maybe some of the forum members in this area can attend. Please, PLEASE spread the word! Thank you. 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=122582325846#/ical/event.php?eid=122582325846

http://www.awarenessday.org/index.html

*Puppy Mill Awareness Day 2009
One Day, One Voice*

Host: Puppy Mill Awareness Day 2009

Date: Saturday, September 19, 2009
Time: 11:00am - 4:30pm

Location: Lancaster, PA
Street: Old Philadelphia Pike (Rt. 340) and Royal Circle
City/Town: Intercourse, PA


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a great idea.
I try to tell all that I can (at the risk of always sounding like I'm preaching-but it's worth it) about puppy mills. I just told my hairdresser today to never buy a dog at a petshop and what a puppy mill is. She was shocked. I think many people still really don't know.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

We CAN'T stop talking about it! As much publicity as it gets, people still don't realize that pet shop puppies come from mills. 

I hope they have a big turn out. Maybe mike vick could volunteer to speak there at a rally? I'm dead serious.

Beverly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone who meets Tess hears about puppymills and the life of the breeding animals so people can buy a cute,expensive, unsocialized, possibly unhealthy puppy at pet shops.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... bump........... :bump:

Just found out about another puppy mill seizure in my province, in Victoriaville. It's a drawn out affair, with the owner actually releasing the dogs. They are in sorry shape and were terrorized into not barking by this abusive man. They will have long roads of recovery ahead of them. 

People NEED to know and see where their pet shop, internet and newspaper ad puppies are coming from!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

We recently had a case of a hoarder having 114 live and 150+ dead Chihuahuas in his 900 sq. ft bungalow. The dogs were well fed but the house has to be torn down it was so horrendous inside. None of those dogs barked either - they said the man had trained them not to? 300 dogs??? That was about 6 weeks ago and they have found 2 more animal hoarders in the same town.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is absolutley dreadful Jill.
One thing I forgot to add is let's remember to tell people that the mills sell directly over the internet too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Beth, the internet and in newspaper ads. Thing is, the people in this forum are mostly quite aware of this problem. We just need to get the word out there to the general public. I still get a lot of people visiting the store I work at that have NO idea that pet shops get their puppies from mills. I live in a very large city, too, where it's in the news for the most part, not out in the boonies. Sad and very frustrating!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

People on this forum are smart cookies. I have learned a tremendous amount from them, including you Marj.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I will blog about this today. I just watched the YouTube video and the tears are running down my face. We have to be a voice for these poor helpless animals. I wish I could be there.


----------

